# Sippo Park Caprines Kidding Thread----Baby Pictures-More Added 5/12/12



## drdoolittle (Apr 14, 2012)

I decided I may as well start a kidding thread for my girls.  At least attempting to get good photos will help pass the endless time!  So, here are my girls:

This is Adia about 2 weeks ago:






Adia This Morning:






Ida 2 weeks ago:





Ida This Morning:






Maggie 2 weeks ago (sorry, it's the only similair pic I have):





Maggie This Morning:






Flory 2 weeks ago:






Flory This Morning (she did NOT want her picture taken):






I think out of them all, Maggie surprised me he most as far as how big she's gotten.  I wasn't even sure she was bred, but I'm pretty positive she is now!


----------



## cindyg (Apr 14, 2012)

They're all gorgeous, are they all Pygmys?


----------



## drdoolittle (Apr 14, 2012)

Thank you, Adia and Flory are pygmies, Ida and Maggie are Nigerian dwarf.


----------



## drdoolittle (Apr 15, 2012)

Oh my gosh!  I was out feeind everyone about an hour ago, and when I was watching Adia and Ida eating their hay, I saw Ida's babies kicking her sides!! I know a lot of you have been through this at least once if not several times, but these are my first babies and it was so incredible to see!  Does this mean she's close to kidding?


----------



## DonnaBelle (Apr 15, 2012)

I don't know if she's about to pop or not, but I sure can relate to the excitement and am hoping she goes soon, or you might pop!! LOL.

Lenora, my Nubian and first goat to kid, delivered at 11:00 pm at night.  She had started having contractions about 5:00 pm that afternoon.  

To say I was excited was to put it mildly.... She kidded at 11:00 and at 2:00 am the next morning I was still whirling around the kitchen and running out to the barn every 10 minutes to check on her and the kids.

DH actually went to bed and hollered at me with his firmest voice:  Woman, come to bed, you cannot do anything else for those goats tonight!!  You'd have to know my husband to appreciate his..

A. being first in bed.

B. Hollering at me.LOL....

So when I read your post, I really had to chuckle.  It is a magnificant experience you are about to have.

DonnaBelle


----------



## drdoolittle (Apr 15, 2012)

Thank you DonnaBelle.  What your Hubby "hollered" at you sounds just like something mine would say!  He's predicting that the sow that's due first and Ida and Adia are all going to go around the same time and I'll be runnign back and forth between the pens and the house like a madwoman!  

I just hope everything goes smoothly with all 4 does and both sows!  Not as worried about the sows-----I've been through that before and they pretty much like to deliver when no one's around!


----------



## drdoolittle (Apr 15, 2012)

So, I think Ida's getting realy close!  Every time I go out to check on her she's either laying down in the shed alone, or laying down in the pen---but gets up and goes to the shed.  Her lady parts are really swollen----I'm thinking if not by tomorrow afternoon, then by Tues. afternoon.  

I try to keep my mind off it by doing things around the house----folding laundry, doing dishes, even swept and mopped the kitchen floor!  Well, at least the silkie chicks are hatching (although slowly).  Tomorrow I leave for work at 5:20 a.m.-----that's probably when all the excitement will happen!


----------



## drdoolittle (Apr 28, 2012)

Well, it's been 14 days since I started this thread, and still no babies!!  I really can't believe Ida hasn't kidded yet or how HUGE she has gotten.  It ;looks like she has quads in there!  

I have no idea of knowing when she, Maggie or Flory (who I'm beginning to question of she's even bred) since all three were bred when I bought them.  I don't even have a clue as to what type of bucks they were bred with----except for Flory. 

 Just thought I'd update-----and I saw quite a bit of goo from Ida this morning, so maybe this weekend?  The waiting is excruciating!


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## drdoolittle (May 2, 2012)

Oh I am so excited!!!  Ida Louise gave birth to a very healthy little buckling today (of course when nobody was here)!  He's so adorable, a beautiful agouti with white markings!  I'll post pics tomorrow----Hubby left the cable for the camera at his office. 

 Ida still looks like she could have another one in there----how long could she go between babies?  I got home around 5:20, so not sure when she actually had him---he was all dry and there was only dry blood on Ida's back legs.


----------



## crazyland (May 2, 2012)

Congrats! Can't wait to see him.


----------



## SDBoerGoats (May 3, 2012)

Congratulations! Can't wait to see pics. I don't think they should go too long, others might know more than me, but I'd say an hour is more than too long.


----------



## drdoolittle (May 3, 2012)

Finally, pictures of Ida Louise and her little buckling.  He was pretty tuckered out in these, everyone had to have a look at him, and of course, I had to hold him just a little.


----------



## jarvisqh (May 3, 2012)

What a cutie !!!


----------



## Mamaboid (May 4, 2012)

Oh he is a good looking little guy.  Beautiful color.  Congrats!!


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (May 4, 2012)

Cutie, he looks like my Mason.  Congrats


----------



## Pearce Pastures (May 4, 2012)

I am so jealous!  I have to wait until July!   Just going to have to keep looking at other people's babies.


----------



## drdoolittle (May 4, 2012)

Maggie Mae had a beautiful, healthy little buckling sometime today!!  Here are pics. of both her and Ida Louise and the babies.


First, pics of Ida Louise and her baby:




















Maggie Mae and her baby:


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (May 5, 2012)

adorable!!!!!

Congrats on healthy happy babies!


----------



## drdoolittle (May 5, 2012)

Thanks!  They both have great coloring----one is already sold!  Of course, he won't leave here until he's weaned from Momma----at about 4 months unless she decides to do it sooner.


----------



## drdoolittle (May 12, 2012)

Here are more pics. of the little guys:

Maggie's:




























Ida's:


















Can you see the brown spots on him?  Are these "moonspots"?


----------



## DonnaBelle (May 12, 2012)

Those are some darling kids.

You have to name one of them Oreo.

DonnaBelle


----------



## Mitransplant (May 12, 2012)

Maggie's little one looks a lot like Oreo. The white in the middle of his body.  Oreo has his right front foot and back left foot are white and the other two legs are black.  Oreo has a white spot on his chin.   SO cute aren't they?


----------



## drdoolittle (May 12, 2012)

Oreo is a cute name---but I'm rying to keep from naming them as they are going to be sold.  I'm afraid my Hubby is already getting attached to the little agouti.  I can't have any more bucks, and wethers just don't contribute to the feed fund.


----------



## Mitransplant (May 13, 2012)

I understand that, not naming them. It is hard not to get attached. My Hubby stays away from the goat area, he is afraid of getting to attached since I said awhile back about selling a couple.  Today I am getting another little doeling. All I know is that she is 4 months old. My daughter is getting her for me for Mother's Day as a surprise sort of. There are two at the place she is going so I am not sure which one she will be getting me. A solid black with a little white or the brown black and white one. I told her I would leave it up to her. Lets see what the hubby has to say now about the feed bill.  This will be my 4 th goat.   Bought 2, one had a baby three weeks ago and now I am getting another one today.  Might be living in the barn with the goats after today  

HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY EVERYONE


----------



## drdoolittle (May 13, 2012)

HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY to you too, Mitransplant!

Does your Hubby know about G.A.S. (Goat Addiction Syndrome)?  Mine has learned about it firsthand!  We started out with 3 babies a couple years ago, and are now up to 9 goats----not counting the 2 new babies!!  We also have 4 "adult" PBPs, 5 piglets (more on the way), who knows how many chickens, 4 (soon to be 5) dogs, 7 cats, a macaw and a lizard!  Our feed bill is ridiculous, but I guess it's not bigger than my Hubby's love for me. 

Congrats on your new little doe----you HAVE to post pics!  There is a year-old doe near me that I would have loved to have gotten for mother's day, but I'm getting a chihuahua puppy instead!  (Wasn't planning on getting another dog at all, but one of my student's mom's chihuahua had puppies a few weeks back, and one little female looks exactly like the daddy----brown and black. 

 I had been saying I was going to take the daddy home on my bus all year, and when this puppy was born, the lady said she told everyone it was my puppy!  The funniest part of it is that when she brought the puppy out to my bus (at 2 weeks old), she said, "This is Lady Bug."  I said, "You've got to be kidding me!"  When she asked why, I told her that I had picked that name out over a year ago when I was thinking of getting a little female chihuahua!  It was meant to be!!

So, Lady Bug will be coming home with me on the last day of school----June 5th.  Hubby took a lot of convincing, but I told him a chihuahua isn't a DOG, it's an ACCESSORY!
She will look adorable next to my little white and tan male chihuahua, Skeeter (he is fixed and she will be too).


----------



## Mitransplant (May 13, 2012)

NO, hubby doesn't know about G.A.S. But I think he is going to learn FAST. LOL   I will post pictures as soon as I get her and she adjusts to the other three goats, 33 chickens, 9 rabbits and 4 ducks. (2 cats and a dog)   Should be later today, if she is 4 months old she should be used to some noises. Hubby gave me the speech on Friday about how the goats and other animals aren't paying their way yet. Some of the chickens are but that is it.  It is my hobby so he can't complain to much or I would stay in the house and make him VERY miserable!  LOL

My dad got me a "little"chihuahua about 11 years ago but she didn't stay little. She loves to eat and used those pretty little eyes and taught herself to sit pretty so you would give her just a LITTLE bite.  Over 10 pounds now. She has an allergy to something, we think fleas. She will scratch and bite till she is raw and then bleed so I won't let her on the carpet anymore. I go for the runts no matter what. They are the under dogs so they need the TLC I can give them. I need to run a shelter or something but then I don't know if I could part with any of them. Told hubs that when he was gone (dead) that I was going to take in all kinds of animals. He just laughed and said I had to wait till he was really gone. lol

Isn't that strange how things happened. You picking out that name and them bringing you the puppy to see and calling her Lady Bug. YOU HAVE to get her. It is fate or what ever you want to call it but she is meant to be your dog.  June isn't that far away. YOU have to post pictures as well. Can't wait to see them. Love looking at everyone's babies no matter what they are.  Waiting for June........

I will post pictures though later.


----------



## Mitransplant (May 13, 2012)

Meet Willow. The people had already named her this but my daughter before she knew it wanted to name her Willow since she drove to Willow Springs to get her.  I think she is cute and nice and small like I like. My other two does (almost a year and 2 years old) started to chase her and head but her. I took her and put her in the pen and now she is out there crying.  Her dad and brother were MEAN to her from what my daughter told me.  I wouldn't be surprised to find her pregnant since she was running loose with the two males. DUMB people. Oh forgot to mention she is a pygmy.


----------



## drdoolittle (May 13, 2012)

She is just beautiful!  The goats I have are all Pygmy or Nigerian Dwarf---I'm planning on crossing some of them.  The doe that I've been thinking of buying is an ND, but is colored a lot like Willow.  Hopefully she didn't get pregnant by her dad or brother, but pretty likely.  If she is, her kidding may be rough on her since she's so young.  I'm glad she's with you now.


----------



## Mitransplant (May 13, 2012)

THANK YOU. I am glad she is out of that abusive situation as well. Hope she isn't but if she is I will watch her like a hawk for a while.  Oreo has already tried mounting her and he is only three weeks old. About tired himself trying to catch her.    Oreo and his mother are ND as well as Nutmeg so I have three ND and one pygmy. Hubby still doesn't know I have her. He is SO observant!   The only thing he might complain about is the food bill so I will keep her hidden for a few days. He doesn't go down to the barn much and hardly ever in the goat area. Might go out into the fenced off area but she is in the barn. He might hear her crying though. She doesn't know why she is penned up.   With Oreo being black and white and her white, gray, and black, I think their babies would be really cute. Can't wait to see what happens.

Don't forget to post your new additions pictures when you get her.


----------

